# La fin de semaine



## sageo

To say "the weekends" in French, should it be "les fins de semaines" or simply "les fins de semaine"?


----------



## tonyhawk2020

le weekend


----------



## Franglais1969

I *believe *that this a Canadian affectation.

I would simply use les weekends. Did you wish Canadian French or French French?


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

"weekends" is the most used in french, although "fins de semaines" is often used too.


----------



## sageo

Canadian French would be better. Our teacher wants us to use the words in our cahier instead of the dictionary to avoid errors. I found "la fin de semaine" in my cahier dictionary. But I would use les weekends now since it is a lot simpler and easier to understand. 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Qcumber

les fin*s* de semaine
la fin de la semaine
en fin de semaine
en fins de semaine
pendant le week-end
pendant la dominique
ce week-end
cette dominique


----------



## chaparra

Au Québec nous disons plus souvent  la fin de semaine, ou les fins de semaine. En France, par contre, on utilise plus souvent week-end. 

Salut!


----------



## sageo

So it's not "les fins de semaines" but "les fins de semaine?"


----------



## Qcumber

sageo said:


> So it's not "les fins de semaines" but "les fins de semaine?"


That's it; no S at _semaine _in this structure.
Ditto: plusieurs espèce*s* d'oiseau [no X]


----------



## sageo

Okay thanks.


----------



## Tresley

Don't forget that, for some reason, the French place a dash ( - ) in 'weekend'.

French = Week-end
English = Weekend


----------



## Franglais1969

I was wondering about this Tresley, as I have seen it written both ways in French.  I always assumed either was correct, but am willing to be told differently...


----------



## Tresley

Hi Franglais,

My French teacher drilled this into me! ("Le week-end AVEC TIRET!!!!" she used to shout at me.)

The dictionary here confirms it.  Go look!


----------



## chaparra

Petit ajout au dialogue sur le tiret de week-end, le Dictionnaire des difficultés de la langue française de Dagenais, dit: ''C'est commettre un anglicisme que de supprimer le trait d'union'', week-end est considéré un mot composé.


----------



## Nicomon

Qcumber said:


> That's it; no S at _semaine _in this structure.
> Ditto: plusieurs espèce*s* d'oiseau [no X]


 
Bien d'accord pour fins de _semaine_ (sans S) et la règle est ici

Mais pour espèces d'oiseaux, espèces d'arbres... je mettrais le pluriel.   Es-tu bien convaincu de ce que tu avances?


----------



## Qcumber

Nicomon said:


> Mais pour espèces d'oiseaux, espèces d'arbres... je mettrais le pluriel.  Êtes-vous bien convaincu de ce que vous avancez?


Aucun doute. Mettre le second élément au pluriel est un solécisme.


----------



## Nicomon

Qcumber said:


> Aucun doute. Mettre le second élément au pluriel est un solécisme.


 
Sans vouloir t'offenser, je crois que tu mélanges les termes. On parle ici d'accord du pluriel. Et je ne suis toujours pas convaincue qu'oiseau s'écrit sans X, dans ton exemple. 

Un solécisme, c'est ça:

Définition :
Construction de phrase fautive dans laquelle les règles de la *syntaxe* ne sont pas respectées. 

Il existe différents types de solécismes : mauvais emploi d'un mode (_Je veux qu'il vient_ au lieu de _Je veux qu'il vienne_), utilisation incorrecte d'un pronom (_Le livre que j'ai besoin_ au lieu de _Le livre dont j'ai besoin_), erreur dans la construction d'un verbe (_Je me rappelle de ça_ au lieu de _Je me rappelle ça_).


----------



## Gil

Nicomon said:


> Bien d'accord pour fins de _semaine_ (sans S) et la règle est ici
> 
> Mais pour espèces d'oiseaux, espèces d'arbres... je mettrais le pluriel.   Es-tu bien convaincu de ce que tu avances?


Ce n'est pas automatique.
Exemples du Petit Robert:


> Espèces d'arbres. Þ essence.





> Espèces d'abrutis! « Une espèce d'idiot qui n'a jamais été reçu bachelier » (Labiche).


"espèce" a plusieurs sens...


----------



## Nicomon

Gil said:


> Ce n'est pas automatique.
> Exemples du Petit Robert:
> 
> "espèce" a plusieurs sens...


 
Merci Gil. Je savais qu'espèce a plusieurs sens, mais je continue de penser que si espèce*s* est au pluriel, le pluriel suit (habituellement). Sauf que je ne trouve pas la règle pour le prouver noir sur blanc. Donc t'es d'accord pour l'exemple plus haut... des espèces d'oiseau*x*. Une espèce d'idiot, mais des espèces d'idiot*s. *Oui?


----------



## Gil

Nicomon said:


> Merci Gil. Je savais qu'espèce a plusieurs sens, mais je continue de penser que si espèce*s* est au pluriel, le pluriel suit (habituellement). Sauf que je ne trouve pas la règle pour le prouver noir sur blanc. Donc t'es d'accord pour l'exemple plus haut... des espèces d'oiseau*x*. Une espèce d'idiot, mais des espèces d'idiot*s. *Oui?


D'accord.  Je trouve rigolo que le Robert ait recensé l'emploi masculin...


> Fam. (faute cour.) Espèce de accordé avec le nom qui suit (valeur d'adj.). « L'homme de la rue dit : un espèce d'imbécile » (Duhamel).


Pour les anglos:  (faute cour.) means it is a common error


----------



## flobel

Je me permet d'ajouter quelquechose.

En France, lorsque l'on dit fin de semaine, on parle plutot de la fin de la semaine de travail. Par exemple, on dit a un collegue "Je t'envoies ce rapport d'ici la fin de la semaine". Fin de semaine parle alors plutôt du jeudi/vendredi.

Je n'ai jamais entendu "fin de semaine" pour parler du week-end.

A vous de confirmer ou d'infirmer.

Florian


----------



## Franglais1969

Salut Florian.

This is the same as in english then. We would use "end of the week" meaning thursday/friday, typcally in a work sense. Weekend (ou le week-end), is something else entirely. 

In fact I have a question for les québécois, which sort of relates to this. I watched a television programme several years ago on the French language in Canada. The person who did the doucumentary insinuated that French Canadians were deliberately inventing new french words to rid themselves of anglicisms in their language. They cited "fin de semaine" as opposed to "le week-end" as one example.

Did this actually happen? Or was this speculation and misinformation on the part of the reporter?


----------



## flobel

OK thanks.

Cela a le mérite de m'apprendre quelquechose.

A propos du quebecois, je ne sais pas si c'est vrai mais ca semble plausible. A vous les quebecois!

Florian


----------



## Gil

French Canadians are deliberately inventing new French words to rid themselves of anglicisms in their language:   _courriel_ to replace _e-mail_ is an example.  It is not universally acclaimed, to say the least, but it is widely accepted in Québec.
The words "fin de semaine" are not new words in the French language, so it is not a good example.  
For official Québec opinion on week-end:


> En français européen, l'emprunt à l'anglais week-end est accepté et son usage est généralisé depuis le début des années 20. On note même une extension du sens premier du terme. Week-end désigne ainsi, plus spécialement, le congé de fin de semaine que l'on passe hors de son domicile et que l'on consacre à des loisirs. On dit par exemple : venir en week-end, partir en week-end, etc.
> 
> Au Québec, dès les années 20, c'est le terme français fin de semaine qui s'est imposé dans l'usage pour remplacer l'emprunt week-end. Aujourd'hui, on remarque que week-end est d'un usage fréquent et que les deux emplois sont concurrents dans certains domaines ou certaines aires géographiques ou sociales. Dans ces conditions de concurrence, une acceptation officielle de l'emprunt ne pourrait qu'encourager la généralisation du terme anglais et même, éventuellement, le remplacement du terme français fin de semaine, pourtant bien implanté dans l'usage depuis plusieurs années. C'est pour cette raison que l'emprunt week-end n'a pas été retenu comme synonyme en français du Québec.
> 
> [Office de la langue française, 2003]
> © OQLF


----------



## Franglais1969

Merci beaucoup, Gil 

By the way, a French Canadian, from New Brunswick, I was chatting to just the other week was amazed I didn't use the word "courriel" instead of "e-mail." It was the first time I had encountered that particular word.


----------



## Qcumber

Oui, je me suis trompé. Le cas de sg. *une fin de semaine* pl. *des fins de semaine *est différent de celui des composés avec *espèce*. 

Même problème avec variété.
Faut-il dire sg. *une variété de marguerite* pl. *des variétés de marguerite *ou *des variétés de marguerites*?
J'étais persuadé que la bonne construction était *des variétés de marguerite*. Quelle est la règle?


----------



## Venusia

In Quebec, la fin de la semaine also refers to the end of the work week.  La fin de semaine is the weekend.

Personally, I had never heard le week-end used in conversation before meeting French people on the net.


----------



## Qcumber

Nicomon, *solécisme *signifie "faute de grammaire". Mettre le pluriel à la place du singuler et vice versa est une faute de grammaire, donc un solécisme.


----------



## Nicomon

Qcumber said:


> Nicomon, *solécisme *signifie "faute de grammaire". Mettre le pluriel à la place du singuler et vice versa est une faute de grammaire, donc un solécisme.


 
Alors, faudrait vite en informer l'OQLF, le Petit Robert, et le TLFI, qui racontent tous qu'un solécisme (voir définition au #17) est une faute contre la *syntaxe.  *Emploi *syntaxique* fautif, de formes par ailleurs existantes.  De toutes façons, ce n'est pas un mot de tous les jours.


----------

